# Giga Issues? Some things to try



## synthetic (Sep 29, 2006)

If your GS3 system isn't running as well as you think it should try some of these system tweaks. 

*1. Find Your Memory Management Preset*

This is the correct way to run the Memory management preset: 

1. Quit GigaStudio 
2. Run Programs > TASCAM > Config 
3. Select Preset 1 
4. Run the test 
5. Quit Config program 
6. Open Config again, select next preset, run test again. 
7. Repeat steps 5 and 6 until you run through all of the presets. 

Whichever one gets the "high score," that's the preset to use. If you're seeing weird errors when you open an instrument, you have the wrong preset selected for your PC. I think I'm at 94 or 97% on my system. 

*2. Don't do the '3GB RAM tweak'*
If we thought the system would be stable with that tweak, it would be in the software installer to begin with. Mess with Windows registry tweaks at your own peril, but don't complain when your system becomes unstable. TASCAM doesn't support this tweak. 

*3. Turn off 'Monitor File Activity' *
If you're having problems even when Giga isn't running, try turning off the automatic disk activity monitoring. You can turn this off in: File > GigaStudio Settings > QuickSound and unchecking "monitor file activity." However, when you load new sounds into the system, you'll have to manually refresh or rebuild your Quicksound database. (Right click on your Gigs disk in the QuickSound database.)

*4. Try 16-bit samples instead of 24-bit samples*
16 bit samples place less o a strain on your system. If you have a 24-bit sample that's giving you headaches, try converting it to 16-bit and see if the problems go away. Make a copy of the instrument, openit in the Editor, go to Edit > Convert Wave Pool Format and convert it to 16-bit or, better yet, 16-bit accelerated. I did this to Black Grand and saw a big performance boost with no sonic difference.

Anyone else have constructive things that have made their systems more stable?


----------



## synthetic (Sep 29, 2006)

*5. "My system worked great in Giga 2.54, but GS3 has given me problems."*
Try running the diagnostics report command by going to System Settings > Troubleshoot tab > "Generate and View Diags." You'll see a page of code, but what you're looking for is something that says "Found Old Binaries." If you see this, then you have old code on the system and you have to reinstall GigaStudio. Go back to your GS3 installer disc and run "Utilities/GigaClean," which clears out all old and new GigaStudio code. (If you didn't do this when you upgraded from GS2 to GS3 then this might be your problem.) Then run the installer, then run the updater. 

If that doesn't clear things up, then you probably have some old video card or something else that's mucking things up.


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Sep 30, 2006)

synthetic @ Fri Sep 29 said:


> *4. Try 16-bit samples instead of 24-bit samples*
> 16 bit samples place less o a strain on your system. If you have a 24-bit sample that's giving you headaches, try converting it to 16-bit and see if the problems go away. Make a copy of the instrument, openit in the Editor, go to Edit > Convert Wave Pool Format and convert it to 16-bit or, better yet, 16-bit accelerated. I did this to Black Grand and saw a big performance boost with no sonic difference.
> 
> Anyone else have constructive things that have made their systems more stable?



One of the problems with Black Grand was that while the samples themselves were 24-bit, Per inadvertently used a 16-bit null sample in the mapping. This creates an inefficiency that is , of course, eliminated when the Wave Pool is converted to 16-bit.

However, one could also up-convert the single 16-bit sample and realize a significant performance boost with that particular library (especially with the more efficient 3.2 engine).

B.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks, though I don't hear much difference between 24-bit and 16-bit samples in a mix. 

Let's try to keep this thread clean, only symptom: solution.


----------



## Ed (Oct 1, 2006)

UUUUH, I was told that in Giga you get the same performance using 24bit as you get with 16bit. Its something that was always touted as special. Is that not actually true?


----------



## synthetic (Nov 1, 2006)

I think the benchmark you're thinking of was that 24-bit samples in GS3 have the same performance as 16-bit samples in GS2.5. All things being equal, 24-bit samples use 50% more memory and disk space, so 16-bit ones will run smoother.


----------



## Rairun (Nov 2, 2006)

I've tried all the presets.Max usage is just %63 :cry: 
Do you know why?I have 2 gb memory(Kingston HyperX DDR2 6000)


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 2, 2006)

Rairun, that's about all you should expect to be able to load. I can only get up to 65%, and I'm too paranoid to try a bunch of other combinations. Type in one 'wrong' value, and your computer takes a giant poo. 

It took a long time to get to 65%!


----------



## Rairun (Nov 2, 2006)

I wonder if the new GVI will have so much problems :roll:


----------



## Daryl (Nov 2, 2006)

You ought to be able to load up to the Windows limit in GVI. In the case of an empty VST host that should be round about 2.8GB of samples, provided that the host is LAA, you have 4GB RAM and the /3gig switch is installed.

D


----------



## chimuelo (May 17, 2007)

I just wanted to thank Bruce Richardson, whom I've never spoken with, or wrote to. As I am very busy most of the time.

Are you the same B. Richardson who gave reviews year back? If so thank you for your unbiased, accurate, and well documented reviews. I hope you still do these as you were responsible for me going from a hardware touring rig, to a software / hardware rig, which BTW no longer needs a road crew.

Your reviews on Gigastudio ( Gigasampler ), and Scope, made me buy both products. As you were the only reviewer who played live, I trusted your opinions. And since have done very well, as I can play 2 and 3 gigs at the same time now. Thanks to my old trusty hardware sequencers, I have a GigaDAW 2.54 w/ Raptors and Scope , automating an all girl production which I recently sold for way more than it's worth, and my live rig is incredible for all styles, which I have to play being a mercenarie in Las Vegas now. I could never be a sideman again unless I have full control over my gig, with my wage and perdium.

I Owe You One Mr. Richardson, And any of your posts are to be treated like E.F.Hutton IMHO.


Chimuelo UN ENTRINADO PROFESSIONALMENTE


----------



## vassilis (Feb 23, 2009)

synthetic @ 29.9.2006 said:


> If your GS3 system isn't running as well as you think it should try some of these system tweaks.
> 
> *1. Find Your Memory Management Preset*
> 
> ...


----------



## synthetic (Feb 23, 2009)

It should be in Start > Program Files > Tascam > Giga Configuration Manager or something like that.


----------



## vassilis (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, but the "GS configuration manager" opens to the window "GS System settings" where presets appear only under the "Rewire/plugins" tab, which seems irrelevant to your suggested memory optimization procedure. Do I miss something?
I assume this optimization is important with regard to noices -crackles- which now happen above about 60 simultaneous voices, let alone the max of 256 where the noices are unbearable. The system's RAM is 3 GB.
Thank you
Vassilis


----------

